# Looking for an windeangle lens for Eos 60D



## xps (Apr 15, 2012)

I´m looking for an windeangle lens (less than 15mm, zoom or fixed focal length) for my second camerabody (Eos 60D). My old 2.8 17-35mmL has crashed. I read some tests, but afterwards I was more confused that I have been before reading these tests. There seems to be no lens that is good...
Can anyone who owns the Eos 60D give me some advice? I´d spent not more than 1300 Dollars
Tokina? But which one? Canon? :-\

Much thanks


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 15, 2012)

Canon's 10-22 is a good overall option. Tokina's 11-16 has constant f/2.8 aperture if that is important to you, and Sigma's 8-16 is about as wide as it gets.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 15, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> Canon's 10-22 is a good overall option. Tokina's 11-16 has constant f/2.8 aperture if that is important to you, and Sigma's 8-16 is about as wide as it gets.



... the one thing really to remember is that the Sigma cannot use (protective) filters.



xps said:


> There seems to be no lens that is good...



You seem to have a very high standard indeed because all ef-s ultrawide options are said to be excellent! Your options thin if you want an ef lens because since these are harder to manufacture, there is no standard choice yet. However, there are heaps of comparisons in the net and threads in this board just answering this very same question, don't hesitate to use the search...


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 15, 2012)

The Samyang (Rokinon) 14mm f2.8 is pretty sweet and quite affordable. It's got some distortion- but easily fixed in this digital age.


----------



## Mike Ca (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a Canon 60D and the Canon 10-22mm. I love this lens. I have taken lots of great pictures with it. One important thing is its flare resistance. When you have a lens as wide as 10mm, the sun is frequently near your frame if not in it.

The Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 is a better lens for indoor and low light work, but it has a lot of problems with flare when used outdoors. 

The Sigma 8-16mm is the widest available UWA zoom. It is suppose to have good flare resistance, but you cannot use screw on filters.


----------



## DianeK (Apr 15, 2012)

Mike Ca said:


> I have a Canon 60D and the Canon 10-22mm. I love this lens. I have taken lots of great pictures with it. One important thing is its flare resistance. When you have a lens as wide as 10mm, the sun is frequently near your frame if not in it.
> 
> The Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 is a better lens for indoor and low light work, but it has a lot of problems with flare when used outdoors.
> 
> The Sigma 8-16mm is the widest available UWA zoom. It is suppose to have good flare resistance, but you cannot use screw on filters.



+1. Beware of considerable chromatic aberration with the Tokina. I really love my Canon 10-22 on my 60D. Here's a shot at 10mm.


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Apr 15, 2012)

I just got the Canon 10-22 a few weeks ago for $500 on Craigslist. I love the lens already. Totally worth it. I haven't used any of the other ef-s super wides but I've heard they're all pretty great.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2012)

xps said:


> I´m looking for an windeangle lens (less than 15mm, zoom or fixed focal length) for my second camerabody (Eos 60D). My old 2.8 17-35mmL has crashed. I read some tests, but afterwards I was more confused that I have been before reading these tests. There seems to be no lens that is good...
> Can anyone who owns the Eos 60D give me some advice? I´d spent not more than 1300 Dollars
> Tokina? But which one? Canon? :-\
> 
> Much thanks


 
There are lots of good lenses. Lens reviews tell you about weaknesses and strengths, no lens is perfect.

The Canon 10-22mm zoom is excellent and costs a lot less than 1300 dollars. If you want a FF lens, the selection is quite small for wider than 15mm.

There are numerous third party lenses that users love, all have weak and strong points. Canon is going to have the resale value though.


----------



## Big E (Apr 15, 2012)

I to have been looking for a wide angle lens for my 60d. 

I keep going back and forth between the 10-22mm and the 16-35 2.8.!i rented both last dec. but after looking at some of those pictures I found most of them where not that sharp. Most where indoors @ 2.8. Maybe I need to learn that lens more.

What I want is a good sharp lens and low light capable ie 2.8. I really like the rumor of a 14-24mm. Is that rumor still valid?


----------



## thetrotnixons (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah I too debated the 16-35 and actually recently had my wedding shot with that lens so I had a lot of samples to examine. I actually wound up narrowing my selection down to the Canon 10-22mm and the Tokina 11-16mm, choosing the Tokina. In the end, i didn't see enough performance improvement in the 16-35 to go for it AND pay the extra dinero.

The Tokina replaced my sigma 10-20mm and it performs way better and has a much more pleasing distortion. I don't think you can go wrong with either of these options (tokina 11-16 or canon 10-22) and without a full frame camera, paying for the 16-35mm is both daunting and unnecessary in my opinion. I use it on a 7D and have been happy. Super fun in a dark setting with an external and/or remote flash.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2012)

Big E said:


> I to have been looking for a wide angle lens for my 60d.
> 
> I keep going back and forth between the 10-22mm and the 16-35 2.8.!i rented both last dec. but after looking at some of those pictures I found most of them where not that sharp. Most where indoors @ 2.8. Maybe I need to learn that lens more.
> 
> What I want is a good sharp lens and low light capable ie 2.8. I really like the rumor of a 14-24mm. Is that rumor still valid?


 
Usually, its a case of fine tuning a lens using AFMA. The 60D does not have AFMA, which is why I don't recommend spending a ton of money on a very expensive lens and maybe not getting as sharp of images as its capable of.

Its generally easy to determine, put the camera on a tripod in liveview and use the live focus (contrast detect. If its not sharp, its a lens issue, or you are using the lens at maximum aperture where a sharpness falloff is normal.

There is no reliable rumor for a Canon 14-24mm lens, just made up ones that people want to believe in


----------



## AG (Apr 16, 2012)

thetrotnixons said:


> Yeah I too debated the 16-35 and actually recently had my wedding shot with that lens so I had a lot of samples to examine. I actually wound up narrowing my selection down to the Canon 10-22mm and the Tokina 11-16mm, choosing the Tokina. In the end, i didn't see enough performance improvement in the 16-35 to go for it AND pay the extra dinero.
> 
> The Tokina replaced my sigma 10-20mm and it performs way better and has a much more pleasing distortion. I don't think you can go wrong with either of these options (tokina 11-16 or canon 10-22) and without a full frame camera, paying for the 16-35mm is both daunting and unnecessary in my opinion. I use it on a 7D and have been happy. Super fun in a dark setting with an external and/or remote flash.



+1 

same here


----------



## Zo0m (Apr 16, 2012)

I got the sigma 8-16 and was really happy with it. I'm sure the canon is sharper and the tokina is faster. But since the DOF is basically infinite at wide angle anyways I personally don't see the point of fast super-wide angles. Since you
re shooting wide angle you can use sick (long) shutter speeds and get sharp images anyways. That said I'm sure all 3 are good options.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 16, 2012)

Zo0m said:


> But since the DOF is basically infinite at wide angle anyways I personally don't see the point of fast super-wide angles.



... but when shooting something at minimal focal distance and largest aperture, there is bound to be some bokeh with f2.8 and you can get some "cut out" effect in contrast to shooting with a compact camera?


----------



## koolman (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the 550d and Samyang 14mm MF lens. I highly recommend this lens. Colors and image are really special.
For such a wide angle, the MF is no issue as I mostly use it f/5.6 and smaller. You can fine tune focus in LV.


----------

